# Steak lovers!



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

In my sales travels I sometimes find interesting businesses. I found one in Yates Center, Ks. the other day.

I met a nice gal named Denise who is the co-owner of D&S Meats. She specializes in beef steaks (some pork too).

Her product is locally raised cattle, hormone free, grain fed for 120 days before slaughter (but not in a cattle pen in mud & $hit), & the carcass is hung & dry aged for a minimum of 30 days before she starts cutting out the primals & the loins. The steaks are also vac-packed.

She tells me she ships all over the country, so if any of you are interested, give her a call at 620-625-2100 or email at dsmeats at yahoo dot com.

Her pricing is quite reasonable & no, there is nothing in it for me.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

cool, thanks for the info. luv a good steak.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

There is nothing like grass fed beef. Last summer I was gifted 2 pounds of ground beef from an acquantance. He raises enough beef cattle for his own family. They are completely grass fed, hormone free, and butchered locally.

Needless to say, they were the best burgers I have ever had. You can definitely taste the difference in the meat. I might just give this person a buzz.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

I am lucky to have two shops nearby that sell only local grain feed beef.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

My dad still has some cattle that he raises (not nearly as many as he used to), and with all the kids now out of the house he and mom can't eat a whole cow when they get one butchered. So, every time I go to visit my parents they load me up with burger, steaks and roasts. I will never eat supermarket ground beef ever again. Try the fresh stuff from a local butcher shop that uses local animals and you will see why.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up hat I just put her info in my rolodex...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i love a good steak.

while i'm here i might as well post my favorite cuts.

I prefer a porterhouse or tbone.

If i'm going for the smaller portions then i'll usually stick with a KC strip (or new york strip as its called else where i believe)

mmm. 
i'm hungry now


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I love steak  but I cant cook it worth a crap it wold be wasted on me 
but awsome info for those barbeque kings out there


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone ever take advantage of this? Organic beef can be quite expensive, but her pricing was pretty good.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Best prime rib I had was in South Dakota in Rapid City... at a place called Harolds Club. The best prime rib I have ever had in my life!

Eat more meat!!! Thanx for the tip!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I love me a big porterhouse










Any website? Or is it only over the phone?


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I love me a big porterhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The only D&S meats coming up on the internet is in Canada.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I love me a big porterhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dr :dr :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Are her steaks frozen when they are shipped?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Steak is my favorite! I love a big fat sirloin or T-Bone and a nice big cigar after the meal!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bone in NY Strip!!!
hmmmm........


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I love me a big porterhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...that looks fawking delicious! :dr

but i much prefer a nice bone in Ribeye. :yum: especially one with some good marbling going on. :dr


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Are her steaks frozen when they are shipped?


Am pretty sure they are frozen, but then so are Omaha Steaks.

My mother-in-law buys Omaha Steak. When she 1st started buying them I kind've kidded her about how much she was paying for them, but realized very quickly that I should shut the hell up, since I was eating them. :cb


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I love me a big porterhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn I am hungary now!


----------

